
Show HN: A tool that guides you through career decisions - BenjaminTodd
https://80000hours.org/career-guide/decision-process/
======
BenjaminTodd
Hi all,

We've done one-on-one career coaching with a couple of hundred people, and
found ourselves asking the same questions over and over again. So we put the
most common questions into this simple tool.

It acts like a checklist to make sure you haven't missed a key bit of our
advice. It's on the way to automated coaching.

It takes about an hour to work all the way through. That's long, but people
use it for major life decisions.

We built it in Guidedtrack, a simple high-level language for making Q&A tools.
It allows our researchers to edit the content quickly. We then overlaid our
CSS theme. [https://www.guidedtrack.com/](https://www.guidedtrack.com/)

It gets about 1,000 users per week.

The aim of the tool is to cause people to change their career plans. 17% of
users report a career plan change from engaging with us (though not
necessarily from the tool itself).

4% make it to the end. That's less than 17% because we have a survey about a
quarter of the way in, as well as at the end.

Net promoter score is -10%, and use isn't growing.

What are the most effective ways to make it better?

~~~
wingerlang
Started it, barely went 10% in. The so far frequent "hey sign up for x" was
annoying. And then it tells me to write questions and such, who's gonna answer
those? I don't get it. So I closed the tab.

~~~
BenjaminTodd
Which sign up requests in particular annoyed you?

~~~
wingerlang
I'll be honest, I did not read most of what was presented to me. Looking back
- it might be like ad/banner blindness - I just saw something trying to get me
to sign up or such and ignored it.

